# binoculars recommendation



## buttyr (Jun 3, 2010)

My friend Eve and i might to go mountains climbing next week. We are all outdoor enthusiasts, but lack of the knowledge of outdoor products, just like how to get an ideal binocular for different people. I want to get more advice from here. Thanks!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a set of Leupold Cascade 8 X 42 that only weigh 24 ounces.  They are perfect for most general uses. 

Retail new about $350.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jun 4, 2010)

probably not the best help, but I would suggest buying a nice pair of brand name binoculars.  I bought some Steiner Safari binoculars 8x30 about 10 years ago from overstock.com.  the glass is super nice and clear.  my boss bought some cheapo chinese Barskas that are like 8-15x50.  the glass isn't clear at the higher powers.  I never could get both sides to focus for my eyes together (maybe they weren't in alignment either) but you'll just wind up not using a pair if they are cheap junk.  I don't think I spent more than $130 for those Steiner's so you don't have to spend a lot.  

I guess it also depends on your distances and how much magnification you need. 8x30's are smaller if size is a consideration.


----------



## operla (Jun 24, 2010)

My friend bought Eyeskey 8x42 binoculars last week, though this brand is unfamiliar, the quality is very good. Besides, its price is reasonable.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 24, 2010)

Call doug at cameralandny.com.  Im not sure there is anyone in the country who can help better then he will be able to.   His prices will be nearly impossible to beat as well.


----------



## GAarcher (Jul 2, 2010)

*Nikon monarchs*

I love them. 8x42. 10 power good as well.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 4, 2010)

If all you are going to be doing is climbing up a mountain and then glassing-just to see the area- you do not need 8x42.Buy a very small light pair like 7x32 etc.Most glass will be ok during bright daylight and the weight savings will be noticed on a mountain climb.If you are going to hunt with them and use them in low light buy the best you can afford and buy them just once.


----------



## Washington95 (Jul 4, 2010)

Leica Trinovid 8 or 10 power, with 20-25mm lenses are among the best at cost of around $350 (last time I looked).  They are or were the small folding BCA model.  Very small, will fit in your shirt pocket, and the ones I have (about 25 years old) are crystal clear.  Leica, Leitz, Zeiss, Swarovski have reputation of being among the best.
Go somewhere that has them and look through whatever you're considering; you might find a world of difference.  But you can save a lot by ordering on line I think.  Lifetime warranties on most.


----------

